# Coved octagonal spindle?



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Was just asked to replicate 6 staircase spindles.
The turning is straightforward, except for the middle section which is an octagon with very subtle coved faces.
The octagon is also subtly tapered.

I'm trying to figure out how to pull these off without expensive tooling.

Thinking some kind of jig attached to the lathe, use my indexing head, and a router? But what bit?

Any easy way to cut the octagon on the table saw and cove them by hand?

Any bright ideas??

Thanks all!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

What kind of wood are you using? The only way I can think of to do that is by hand w/ curved card scraper. I'd make a special scraper just for the job.


----------



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

I can use any kind of wood. It will be painted.
Maybe Maple in this case? 
I like the curved card scraper idea. But how to cut the tapered octagon?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would taper the legs square with a taper jig on the table saw then plane the corners w/ a hand plane to get the octagon.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

This is on the first page of LJ's most favourited projects

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/20495

should do the trick.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

The whole thing can be done on the lathe. Turn the round sections as you usualy would. for the tapered octagon turn the section round first to remove most of the wood. mount a skill saw on a 90 degree plate. Two peices of plywood with a brace. Set the lathe up witha table for the 90 degree plate to rid on and set the saw up so that ith handle is up. This will push agains the table when you use it instead of trying to rid up over the turning. on the table set up a guide set at the proper angle for your taper drag the saw mounted in the 90 degree block along the stop with your hed indexed. It will cut the cove. saw blade diameter will set the radius of the cove. To do this on my lathe I have an arbor driven by a motor so i can use any sive blade. I have used up to 16 inches. you will need only to finish sand when done. always index in a clockwise direction when looking into the headstock from the tailstock and take very light cuts on the last face because the corners between two flutes can chip fairly easily.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

holy moly the text size was really small sorry about the previous post.lol it is not the drugs!


----------

